# I Swear You're not too old...



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 30, 2004)

Now, I know most of us here are above a first or second grade reading level.


(If any of you aren't, no insult meant.)  :wink: 


There are, however, some very good books for younger readers out there that are still excellent, even when you are a bit older.


I have found these to be delightful:


-A Series of Unfortunate Events- Lemony Snicket (well, not really...)
-Harry Potter (duh)- JK Rowling
-Spiderwick- Tony DiTerlizzi and Holly Black
-Eragon- Chris Paolini
-The Edge Chronicles (the pictures in this are incredible)-Paul Stewart
-The Keys to the Kingdom- Garth Nix


Seriously, these should definitly be read. Okay okay. I know alot of people here don't like Eragon, but in all honesty, that is probably the least entertaining of them out of this. They are all very, very good.


----------



## Muffin Man (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't forget The Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## A_MacLaren (Nov 30, 2004)

His Dark Materials Trilogy, as well. And anything by Roald Dahl.


----------



## Ham (Dec 1, 2004)

_Alice in Wonderland_ is like a million times better as an adult.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Dec 1, 2004)

Alice in Wonderland is good....



I haven't gotten around to reading the Chronicles of Narnia yet. 



But yes, Roald Dahl, almost forgot that one... (well techinically I did.)


----------



## Ralizah (Dec 17, 2004)

My favorite children's book is _Watership Down_. For some reason, a bunny warren that resembles Nazi-age Germany is too good to resist.


----------



## lisajane (Dec 17, 2004)

_Alice in Wonderland_ was always my favourite book as a kid and I still happily sit down and read it, even the small picture book versions.

I love the _Harry Potter_ series and _A Series Of Unfortunate Events_, though.


----------



## barnsturm (Jan 14, 2005)

All the _Olivia _books. Go check them out at your library. Ian Falconer is one of my favorite _New Yorker _illustrators and is the master of understated dry wit.


----------



## Screinstein (Jan 14, 2005)

who's hating on eragon? i loved that book... kinda dramatic but still it was nice....

YES watership down is most certainly a choice prospect i love that book and always will

if ur in the market for tounger kid books try this Bartimaeus Trilogy books... the first one is pretty good... it makes interesting use of footnotes XP


----------



## Pendulum (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the Edge Chronicles. The series is amazingly creative and the detail in the artwork is just incredible.

Chronicles of Narnia, another good series. I still have yet to read the last one, Voyage of the Dawn Treader is my favourite. 

The Bartimaeus Trilogy is another great one. I've read the first two and the second one is a lot darker and more mature than the first. I agree, the use of footnotes is rather entertaining. 

If you're looking for people who disliked Eragon, there's a long discussion somewhere in this section.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 15, 2005)

_Harry Potter_ really is an amazing series. It's so underrated these days by people who pass it off as just a kids book. The first book is geared at a young age, but as the books progress, so does the target age group. The plot becomes more complex, and the themes become darker.

I've read _Alice in Wonderland_ and _Through the Looking Glass_, and they're really great. Wonderland is one of my favourite mythologies... I'll have to read those books again sometime. It's been a while since I have...

As far as Narnia goes, I've read _The Magician's Nephew_ and _The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe_, but it's been a while since I've read them.


----------



## yagotmoxie (Jan 19, 2005)

I loved His Dark Material by Phillip Pullman. This is definitely a book for everyone to read; however, i don't understand the big hype around A Series of Unfortunate Events. I can understand why it would be appealing to children, but to adults? I mean, c'mon! Any word over 10 letters is automatically defined... while you're reading the story no less. And the end?! She has to figure out a way so the man can't marry her? How to get past saying, "I do?" I never understood the hype around this book.
Some other good childrens lit to read:
Gifts by Ursula Le Guin
The Satanic Mill by Preussler
The Ear The Eye and The Arm by Nancy Farmer
Momo by Michael Ende
and 
The Giver by Lowry


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Jan 23, 2005)

She had to find a good way of getting past saying I do because her little sister was hanging out a window and would be dropped to her death if she tried to pull anything smart. There was a man staying by the window and they had walkie talkies and would kill her the instant she tried to get out of it.


ah, but you cant really understand the beauty of it until you read the whole series (well, up to book 11), its just so incredible.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jan 25, 2005)

Redwall by Brian Jaques is phenominal I love those books.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Jan 25, 2005)

my friend read those and said they were phonemonal until he started sort of recycling the stories.


----------



## Screinstein (Jan 28, 2005)

Redwall is the first fantasy stories i ever read. i loved it and i will always love it... except for the fact that i think he's running out of ideas... his latest one featured a hedgehog in a wheelchair? i mean seriously cmonnnn


----------



## Pawn (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't believe you listed Harry Potter. You've just lost all my respect.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Jan 28, 2005)

Eh. I don't care what ya think of me because of that. I think they are wonderful. Just like you. *awwwww corny*


----------



## Pawn (Jan 28, 2005)

Whilst no one can deny that I am indeed wonderful, I don't see how anyone could say the same for Harry Potter. It's great, if you're nine.


----------



## LostWords (Jan 28, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Goosebumps series is also good for youngsters, I mean I read them in second grade.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah! Goosebumps! lmao, I used to read those all the time when I was 7 or 8.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Jan 29, 2005)

i used to read those like crazy for two reasons:

1. they were weird. even if pretty badly written, they were for younger readers, and they were wierd so i liked them. especially 'vampires breath'

2. they were cheap. i had to buy my own books cas my mom never had enough money, and i could buy 5 of them at a shot if i saved for a little.


----------



## Delight (Jan 29, 2005)

GOOSEBUMPS! I haven't thought about that in a long time. 

I also used to read a boatload of Christopher Pike.


----------



## galrium (Jan 29, 2005)

A_MacLaren said:
			
		

> His Dark Materials Trilogy, as well. And anything by Roald Dahl.



He's awesome. His books are so addicting... XD 

I find that reading books for 7-10 year olds boosts my creativity. It makes me feel little again. ^^


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah, and reading younger literature gives me a good break from the heavy stuff.

hey, is your icon from neopets?


----------

